

Deis open source PaaS adds Log Aggregation and Admin Commands - ogghead
http://deis.io/deis-0-0-6-release-log-aggregation-admin-commands-more/

======
gabrtv
Log aggregation and admin commands were two of our biggest requested features.
We're proud to have shipped these in v0.0.6.

Lots more to come in the next few releases starting with new providers
(RackSpace & Digital Ocean) and enhanced Docker integration.

